# Meet my girls (:



## AutumnAngel (Dec 14, 2010)

As I'm sure much of you know, it can be very hard to get rats to hold still! But I managed to collect a few pictures that show off their cuteness. Also, this was the day before cage-cleaning so it looks like a..... rat's nest? 

Left to right, Latte and Cupcake. Who have lightly cheesed rice in their fur. They enjoy making messes of everything -- including themselves ahaha.









This is, the same image as my avatar, my Malaria. Odd name, I know. I'm thinking of making it ironically [and affectionately :3] Plague. Who knows?









I couldn't get a picture of Xaeda holding still, but here she is in a group shot:








Cupcake, Xaeda, Latte, Malaria.

There are my squishies


----------



## AutumnAngel (Dec 14, 2010)

In the last picture you can see they enjoy peeing on the bars for no apparent reasons despite being 95% litter trained for thei raisens ???


----------



## amruiz (Sep 30, 2009)

Awww! They're all so cute. Especially that last picture, they all have that "umph" look on their faces. As if to say they're in complete and total bliss! I love it!


----------



## VictorianVanity (Mar 18, 2010)

Seriously, they all look so comfy all snuggled up together! How sweet!

And don't worry, my girls pee all over their bars as well. They even manage to get it on the walls somehow. /sigh


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Yippie, glad to see your lovely ladies :3 They are each so adorable and that last picture... They look as snug as four bugs in a rug <3


----------



## AutumnAngel (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm glad you think they're as cute as I do!


----------



## reasonedmelody (Dec 16, 2010)

I love the pic of them all snuggled together!


----------

